# Its going down this weekend!



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Couldnt pull it off last weekend, Melissa has got to make it happen this weekend (per our deal she gets to shoot first)! Made a deal with my processor to have some venison boudin made and i need some!!! Hope this good weather will hold!


----------

